# gardening



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

iam a gardener coming to portugal is there loads of gardens i can do for any1 and i can also paint lane:


----------



## mitz (Oct 21, 2008)

There are loads of gardens, good luck.


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

is there loads doing it though


----------



## mitz (Oct 21, 2008)

Portuguese gardeners will come to your house to mow and do the weeding twice a month for around €50.
Our Portuguese friends have this done and this is the only info I have on Portuguese gardeners.

An English person in the region is charging €8 per hour for gardening.


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

mitz said:


> Portuguese gardeners will come to your house to mow and do the weeding twice a month for around €50.
> Our Portuguese friends have this done and this is the only info I have on Portuguese gardeners.
> 
> An English person in the region is charging €8 per hour for gardening.


ok thanks


----------



## Margaret and Dave (May 27, 2009)

*Gardening*



francisbl said:


> ok thanks


I think that the amount of work you get could depend upon where you live. We live in the north and there is a man here who does gardening for expats at 10 euros an hour. We have been told that he is always looking for work. 

One of the problems is the fall in the value of the pound. We know a number of people who would have employed a gardener when the pound was worth more but now do the work themselves. In addition, it is possible to find a local person who will work for 40 euros a day.

I wish you luck.


----------



## loonytoon (Feb 11, 2009)

football coach that's a gardener
jeff


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

iam experience in gardens football and house builder


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

As a franchisee with the UK's largest discount drinks company i think i know a bit about marketing. Because i believe that's where the answer lies. Their are three points to consider. This would probably be the best route to the UK expats moving to and living in your chosen area. 

Market your services. 

Approach every legal Estate agent as they can be trusted to give a good service to their customers. They also by selling properties they can push your services "for a fee" 

Competition.

Look at what others provide as a service. Look at what you can offer and be better than the competition and be aggressive.

Price.

You work in Euro's so don't compare prices with the UK. Your market is in Portugal and your prices must reflect that market. Your pricing must be realistic an practicable. 

Good luck

Peter the 666 man


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

PETERFC666 said:


> As a franchisee with the UK's largest discount drinks company i think i know a bit about marketing. Because i believe that's where the answer lies. Their are three points to consider. This would probably be the best route to the UK expats moving to and living in your chosen area.
> 
> Market your services.
> 
> ...


As a legal inci registered estate agent in Portugal, I would just like to say, that the good agents will advice clients on the best services and companies for them, without taking a fee from the company! companies that get a fee for "pushing" their services are not working to the best interests of their client, they are just pushing that service to make money, even if its not in the clients interest!

If you do indeed start a business its much better to get a good reputation from happy customers, and be able to show examples of your work, rather than have to pay companies to push your services onto customers!

If you are good at what you do, then individuals and other businesses like estate agents will recommend you to their clients, without asking for money.

We recommend a few gardeners in our region around Tomar,(for free) one is Dutch, and two are English, this has nothing todo with the level of skill that the gardeners have more todo with clients not speaking Portuguese, they like to speak to gardeners etc, and are happy to pay the slightly higher prices non portuguese gardeners charge.


----------

